# how to hang stuff from ceilings?



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

ferguc said:


> Thumbtacks don't seem to work. Are there any ways to attach (say a hanging bat) to the ceiling without doing much damage or having nails stuck everywhere? thanks


I use the clear 3M Command hooks. They blend in to the ceiling, stay put and are easily removed once you're done. You'd just have to see which hooks are for the weight you need. You can always use a small piece of clear tape to seal off the opening of the hook if needed.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Thumbtacks worked for me but, maybe the ceiling texture makes a difference. Maybe stringing some fishing line across your ceiling (in different sections so it's not one long strand) and then using small picture frame hooks where the wall meets the ceiling and use that to anchor the ends of you lines. Those invisible, plastic hooks where you stick them on the wall and can be pulled off later might work too. Hope you find something that works... I love making a bat cave in my hallway that people have to walk under to get to the bathroom


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks for advice


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Whenever I hang stuff, which isn't often, but when I do I use the little hooks you screw into the ceiling. I honestly don't know the name...it doesn't leave evidence that it was ever then when you take it out. 

I used one to hang up my parachute Rudolph last Christmas.


----------



## BiggieShawty (Aug 31, 2010)

I love the tiny 3m Command mini hooks. I hang bats from the ceiling in a powder room and they work great. I have also used them to hang birthday party decorations from the ceiling. Nothing too heavy though. 

Here's a link to the hooks I use:
http://www.command.com/wps/portal/3...Hooks?N=5924736+3294737339+3294857497&rt=rud+


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Jules17 said:


> I use the clear 3M Command hooks. They blend in to the ceiling, stay put and are easily removed once you're done. You'd just have to see which hooks are for the weight you need. You can always use a small piece of clear tape to seal off the opening of the hook if needed.


I used a couple of those, and ran fishing line between them to make little 'rails'.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

awesome ideas!!! thanks all


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm wondering if I'm the only one that has problems with the command hooks. Every time I try to remove one or worse yet it falls off the wall all the paint comes with it right down to the plaster. Don't know if the fact that I live in an older house with plaster walls is the issue or what. So I tend to buy the clear ones and use them mostly on window frames and such where I hang things for whatever Holiday it happens to be.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow this thread is super helpful I need to hang like a thousand spider egg sacks and I struggle with it every year.


----------

